# Windows system sounds



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Friends,

I've got a problem with the sounds in Windows 8 64bit editon. 

No startup sound, no sound when the system shuts down, no sound played when I get a Facebook notification. It's really annoying. 

Computer plays videos, music, Skype etc. without a problem. It's just that the windows sounds aren't playing  I'm attaching a picture. Will appreciate your help. Thank you


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Click the speaker in the bottom right of the screen, then click Mixer.

Is IE and System sounds turned up?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

I see Google Chrome. I'm attaching a picture anyway for you to take a look at.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows: 

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

It wrote the following:

You must be an administrator running a console session in order to use the sfc utility. 

What is this??


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you an admin of your PC?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Acer2000 said:


> It wrote the following:
> 
> You must be an administrator running a console session in order to use the sfc utility.
> 
> What is this??


If you are using Windows 8.x, right-click at the bottom left corner of your screen and select "Command Prompt (Admin)" not just "Command Prompt."

If you are using another version, at Start type "cmd" and when the program comes up, right-click on it and select "Run as Administrator."


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi there,

It finished the scan and wrote the following:

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In the *Control Panel/Sound/Sounds* tab, You can choose a different* Sound Scheme* if you like. Or mscroll down to* Windows Logoff*, and *Windows Logon*, browse to a sound you want.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

It doesn't work it does not. 

I mean I did choose default. So why is it not working like it used to???


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you try a Different Sound Scheme? there are several, also, did you choose a different sound for Logoff and Logon? Can you show a screen show of Windows logon and Windows logoff?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Nothing is working. I did choose a sound for the logon and it's not taking any effect. This is ****. :blush:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I've run across this in several posts regarding missing system sounds. It seems that if the Registry values in 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Drivers32

are not correct the system sounds will not play properly.

Specifically, if the Microsoft sound mapper file (msacm32.drv) is corrupt, missing or not registered properly then problems with system sounds will occur.

I've seen specific reference to this value, though other Registry errors also may contribute to the issue. 

Value 7
Name: wavemapper
Type: REG_SZ
Data: msacm32.drv

Perhaps a Registry guru here could shed more light on this.


----------

